# Kyra



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry...... They leave such a big hole in your heart. 
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Kyra. She sounds like she was a very special girl. 

Thank you for sharing Kyra and Buddy's rescue story. Very touching to read. Also, it was so sweet to read that she was the princess and Buddy and Chance were her minions.

Please know I'm thinking about you. It's so very hard when our pets/companions pass away.


----------



## Penguinjo (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You made the right decision for her. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Its so hard to let them go and say that final goodbye. Sorry for your loss. Thank you for loving them and letting them know love. She was blessed to have you. Its people like you that make such a huge difference in there lives. RIP Kira..


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Kyra. Reading your post about rescuing Kyra and Buddy is a wonderful story and you gave her a wonderful life with you.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Run free, sweet Kyra.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. Kyra was a special girl for sure. And story about those two is so sad, I don't know how could anyone read it with a dry eye. Their "owner" ... in memory of Kyra I really don't want to go there. Good bless you for taking her and Buddy in your home and your heart.
Run free sweet girl, may your new world be full of colors and sunlight.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I so sorry for this loss in your very special family


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Kyra, never easy to let go, but I am sure that Kyra left knowing what true love really was.

For being a failed fosterer - I am sure that Buddy and Kyra were very very lucky.

Run free with new friends and sleep softly Kyra


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

What a beautiful story. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I so sorry about your Kyra. It seems like you were very special to each other. My thoughts are with you. Sleep softly sweet Kyra.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Kyra--she sounds like she truly was a special girl. Hemangio is a horrible thing!


----------



## alligeek (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  We went through something very similar a few months ago and I know how agonizing it is. It sounds like Kyra was a sweet girl and brought you a lot of joy. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

So sorry for your loss 
RIP -- Kyra.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace Be With You Kyra.

Thank You for giving Kyra a wonderful life full of love, HUGS!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Kyra, she was a very special girl, what a wonderfu story.

She knew she was loved, thank you for giving her and Buddy a wonderful life filled with love.

Seniors are so very special, a very precious gift.


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

My heart goes out to you. So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Kyra.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Kyra. I enjoyed reading her and Buddy's rescue story. I am sure they were so glad you failed at fostering and gave them a great life and showed them true love. RIP sweet Kyra!!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your support and comfort at a very difficult time. When I first applied to become a foster home, one of my references was a good friend who worked in Dane rescue. She told me about being interviewed and having told another friend about it. My friend told her she couldn't believe how nice the Golden rescue people were, and her friend answered, "Well of course they are, look at their breed?" That kind of explains how I feel about the golden community....the dogs are special and so are the people.

I can't post pictures, I'm technologically challenged....and yes, I've read all the how-to's and I still can't do it. But I can provide the link to my first post about Buddy and Kyra.....before I admitted that I was adopting them. It's ostensibly about Buddy, but it's just as much about Kyra. I'd forgotten what a mess they were when I got them. There are a couple of pictures a ways into the thread.

_My Senior Foster Has Decided to Frolic_

The numbness has worn off and the ache has begun.....I'm looking at pictures, reading old posts from all over the various forums and boards....just missing my girl. The boys are missing her too. They have each other, but Kyra was their connection.....they're kind of free-floating without her.


----------



## Anlina (Jul 2, 2009)

booklady,

The story of Buddy and Kyra and their sweet bond has always
touched me deeply. Prayers for you at this time.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. She was one very lucky girl to have found you and you her. I've always admired your work with senior Golden's. It takes a special heart to do the work, make that special commitment and form those emotional bonds where you know their time is limited and be willing to endure that oh so hard loss when the time comes. You're special people booklady. Rest in peace sweet Kyra.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Delmonte (May 24, 2013)

I too loved your story about Kyra. You are both beautiful souls. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

